# The Rose Rba



## Paulie (22/8/14)

So i have been watching a few videos on this and apparently this is a really nice RBA

http://www.toddsreviews.com/2013/11/the-rose-atomiser-by-eden-mods.html

I love how you can change your wick and build without having to touch the juice and its still vapes similar to a kayfun\russian.

the only downside is its very expensive and pritty much sold out everywhere .

Is anyone going to bring this in? ooh or the clones?


----------



## devdev (22/8/14)

Nice find. I am over clones I think.

Compared to the flawless performance and build quality of the Vanilla, Russians, Russian Big and Reos the clones require much more fiddling, and never perform to quite the right level... buy cheap and buy twice I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (22/8/14)

devdev said:


> Nice find. I am over clones I think.
> 
> Compared to the flawless performance and build quality of the Vanilla, Russians, Russian Big and Reos the clones require much more fiddling, and never perform to quite the right level... buy cheap and buy twice I guess.


 

agreed lol this rose does look the business!


----------

